# My wonder girl Fiona



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Happy half birthday! You two are so lucky to have each other.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fiona*

Happy birthday, beautiful Fiona!!
I am so glad you guys found one another!
Is Finn yours, too?


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Beautiful Fiona! Happy Half Birthday Sweetheart!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Happy 1/2 Birthday to Fiona!!! She's living the life for sure


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Happy Half Birthday Beautiful Fiona, hugs and kisses sent from me and Barnaby across the pond x


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

A very belated 12 and a half Birthday to beautiful Fiona. 
Really sorry, I just found her thread.......

Love seeing pictures of her and hearing about her adventures. 
She's such a special girl.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Happy half birthday, Fiona. She is just precious, love the old gold 

I did not know that you also have puppy flat coat, he is beautiful, too


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Fiona thanks all of you for your comments  Finn is not ours Karen and Crista, he belongs to a friend of ours and we meet up about every other week.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Steve*



GoldenCamper said:


> Fiona thanks all of you for your comments  Finn is not ours Karen and Crista, he belongs to a friend of ours and we meet up about every other week.


Steve: Thanks for clarifying and give Fiona a big hug and kiss for me!!


----------

